# سؤال حول الدخان &#1575



## عاصم71 (27 أبريل 2006)

*سؤال حول الدخان الابيض*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.لدي سؤال حول الدخان الابيض الذي يخرج من محرك الطائرة.ماهو مصدره؟جزاكم الله خبر الجزاء


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 

انا اللي اعرفه ..ان الدخان الابيض اللي خارج بيكون فقط في الطائرات الاسرع من الصوت (النفاثه) ..و انه مش ناتج احتراق الوقود داخل المحرك و لكن لونه الابيض ناتج عن تغيرات في الهواء كالكثافه و درجه الحراره و الضغط ...نتيجه تعرضه للshock wave التي توثر في الهواء ...هذا و الله اعلم ..انا مش متاكد من المعلومه 100% ..و لكن اوعدك بالسوال عنها و التوضيح اكثر ..

والسلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


----------



## aerospace engineer (28 أبريل 2006)

هذا الدخان لا يخرج من محرك الطائرة و لكنه الهواء الخارجي --اذا كان بارد -- و هو ممتزج مع الغازات الخارجة من محركات الطائرة. هذا الدخان ليس له علاقة بنوع الطائرة و لكن يعتمد على الطقس اكثر.


----------



## almutaz (28 أبريل 2006)

*Exhaust gas*

Salam
please check the link below, hope it will satisfy
if more details are required let me know i will try to help more

http://www.epa.gov/otaq/regs/nonroad/aviation/contrails.pdf


----------



## عاصم71 (28 أبريل 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء .شكرا لكم على الاجابات وبارك الله فيكم.لكن سؤالي هو عن الدخان الذي يخرج من الطائرات في السرع العاديةوممكن ان يكون ملون وليس بالضرورةابيض كما يحدث في بعض الاستعراضات المدنية والعسكرية.شكرا لكم مرة ثانية


----------



## almutaz (28 أبريل 2006)

*check this*

I hope this is what you are asking about

http://www.acroflyer.com/smoke_system.htm

http://www.prideaircraft.com/L39Smoke.htm


----------



## MIT (28 أبريل 2006)

ماتسأل عنه ليس إلا الهواء يلتف حول الجناح ليكون دوامات (vortex ) وعادة تبدو كخط أبيض على أطراف الجناح


----------



## almutaz (28 أبريل 2006)

*no*

i do not think he was asking about the vortex


----------



## mhmdbly (30 أبريل 2006)

salaam :
i need any information about the fire protection system for the civil aircraft durring the operation flights. 
many thankx 
bye


----------



## 3adel (30 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
سؤالك ارد عليه بطريقتين لانني لم افهم بالضبط ماذا تقصد
اذا كنت تقصد الاثر الابيض عند تحليق الطائرة على ارتفاع شاهق -وقد تكون تقصد ذلك على الارجح- فهو ناتج لان الارتفاع يكون مابين 11كم و 20 كم و هو مجال الطيران الدولي غالبا . في هذه المنطقة تكون درجة الحرارة ثابتة و في حدود 57 درجة سيلسيوس تحت الصفر لذلك و تنيجة تفاعلات معقدة ينتج الاثر الابيض لذخان المحرك ولا نرى ذلك عند التحليق في الارتفاعات العادية -مجال تكون السحب و التيارات لهوائية تحت 11 كم - 
اما اذا كنت تقصد خروج ذخان ابيض من عادم المحرك حتى عند التشغيل على الارض فذلك يعني عطل في المحرك و سببه تسرب الزيت ذاخل التوربين و بالضبط عند bearings _ les roulements التي تمسك le rotor بهيكل المحرك و هو بالمناسبة عطل شائع و سببه تآكل les joints


----------



## ع الغزالي (1 مايو 2006)

aerospace engineer كما جاء في رد الاخ المهندس
الدخان الابيض الذي يخرج من الطائرة ليس له علاقة بنوع الطائرة ولاكن له علاقة بالطقس الخارجي اي ان العادم الخارج من الطائرة تكون درجة حرارتة عالية والهواء الخارجي المحيط بالطائرة كما نعرف تكون درجة حرارتة منخفظة جدا وبذلك يتكون الدخان الابيض الذي نراة خاصة في رحلات العبور او الطويلة التي تكون علي ارتفاعات شاهقة والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمد_عقاد (9 مايو 2006)

سلام
أعتقد أن الدخان الأبيض يحدث بسبب انخفاض الضغط الشديد خلف الطائرة وحسب المعادلة العامة للغازات فان انخفاض الضغط يؤدي الى انخفاض درجة الحرارة وهذا ما يؤدي الى تجمد جزيئات بخار الماء الموجودة في الهواء والتي تظهر على شكل خط أبييض خلف الطائرة


----------



## محمود الفاتح (16 مايو 2006)

ما هي عوادم الطائرات وخطورتها


----------



## Tripoli (21 مايو 2006)

كل ما فى الموضوع يا اخى ان درجة حرارة الغاز الخارج من محرك الطائرة تكون حرارتة من 500 الى 600 درجة مئوية و عند خروجه الى الهواء الخارجى عند الارتفاعات العاليه حيث قد تصل الحرارة الى 60 تحت الصفر يحدث تكثيف مفاجى للغاز فيتحول الى بخار تلك الغازات باللون الابيض و هذا يحدث لكل المحركات النفاثة و ليس له علاقة بنوع الطائرة و تلاحظ ان هذه الظاهرة لاتحدث كثيرا فى فصل الصيف و اذا رأيتها فى الصيف اعلم ان الهواء عند مستوى الطيرات بارد جدا.
و شكرا


----------



## feras250 (24 مايو 2006)

ب صراحة تفسيرات جيدة 
ولكن سبب الدخان الابيض خلف الطائرات المدنية هو ان درجة الحرارة تكون منخفضة جدا (تحت الصفر ) في ارتفاع اعلى من 30000 الف قدم Fl300 وفي ذلك الوقت تكون المحركات في درجة حرارة عالية والجو بارد جدا اي جزيئات الهواء متجمده وعند مرورها بالمحركات فانها تتكثف وتعطي دخان ابيض خلف الطائرة 
اتمنى ان اكون افدتكم وان كنت غلطان فارجو التصحيح


----------



## جاسر (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أجابات الاخوان لا تحتاج زيادة ولكن ربما تلخيص, 

بالنسبة للخط الأبيض خلف الطائرة ناتج أحد أمرين ذكرت هنا

1. تفاعل الغازات الخارجة - المحتوية على H2O- من المحرك مع جزئيات بل ذرات الماء (الثلجية) للتكثف بعد مسافة ما للتحول الى سحاب له شكل الخط الأبيض. 

2. السبب الثاني ذكره mit ومحمد _عقاد وهو صحيح كذلك.

هذهِ الظاهره تحدث في الواقع

فأيام الشتاء عندما تشغل سيارتك - السليمة- تجد أن هناك بخار ماء خلف العادم ( الشكمان  وفي رواية الكنداسة )


وكذلك من فمك أثناء البرد ... هل لاحظتها؟

.
.

الموجات الصدمية التي ذكرها Aerodynamic لا تولد خط أبيض ولكن تولد سحابة كما في صور موضوع العرندس ولقطات الفيديو التي دلفها لنا Tripoli جزاهم الله خير

.
.

وحسب رد الأخ عاصم هو يريد أمر آخر حسب روابط المهندس المعتز وهي الأدخنة الخارجة من الطائرات الاستعراضية 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------

